#  > Islam >  > Column Islam >  zoek kontakt

## fei

Goiedag ,

Ik ben op zoek naar Imam Van Bommel .

Zou het mogelijhk zijn om informatie over zijn gegevens te krijgen .

Alvast bedankt .

----------

